# Sobre impedancia de entrada a las mesas de mezcla



## ilpancho (Dic 9, 2006)

Buenas, he leido  que la impedancia de entrada de una mesa de mezcla debe ser al menos cinco veces superior a la impedancia de salida del instrumento a mezclar.  Pero buscando por ahi encontre que vienen mesas de mezclas para  instrumento de alta o baja impedancia.  mi pregunta es, 
 ¿Por qué existen dos tipos de mesas de mezclas,  cuando  bien en la entrada se podria colocar un opam como buffer lo que tendria una muy alta impedancia de entrada y se podrian conectar tanto instrumentos de alta o baja impedancia? 

Estare muy errado en mi planteamiento? Gracias


----------



## thors (Dic 12, 2006)

la impedancia de las mesas esta relacioanada con la calidad de estas en el mercado de mesas habras oido que el vendedor te pregunta si la mesa la ocuparas en vivo o para estudio.... 
las mesas con una alta impedancia son muy sensibles y capaces de trabajar con señales de entrada muy bajas sin aumento del ruido es por eso que son ocupadas en estudios de grabacion , radio o tv pero son de elevado valor

las mesas de vivo tienen en general  algo mas de ruido  que pasa inadvertido para muchos por la acustica del recinto - entre otros factores el aumento del ruido es por la baja impedancia pero son una alternativa mas economica para muchos

la proxima vez compara la impedancia y la señal ruido  y observa el costo 

chauuu


----------



## ilpancho (Dic 12, 2006)

gracias por responder,  saldaste mi duda.


----------

